# Love for chickens



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Why have chickens touched our hearts so deeply? I know people who are revolted by them and think they're stupid. I have a neighbor who only has them because she hatches them in her classroom. She brings them home but doesn't care about them. During an ice storm she wouldn't go outside and change their water because she didn't want to go outside. So they had no water, virtually no shelter, and most froze to death. I asked her why and she said they can fin for themselves.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a sad "teacher." Glad she isn't where I'm at. She wouldn't last a school year before she'd be out the door! 

I never knew much, well anything really, about chickens until I brought home my first 6 day old chicks 2 1/2 yrs ago. Boy have they taught me a lot! They're amazingly efficient little critters. I mean really, to be born and instantly know how to eat, drink, scratch ... They're smart! Have a good memory too! Such individual personalites they have. Chickens don't get anywhere near the credit they deserve.


----------

